#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Courses in australia for international students - Courses in Australia

## nitika.arora

Australia is a popular study destination with students from around the world wishing to gain a top-quality education. Each year new students take up courses in Australia and add to the already significant international student body around the country.

In 2010, 469,619 international students were studying in Australia on a student visa. Of these, there were 227,230 international students enrolled in the higher education sector, which represented a growth of 7.6% from 2009.

 Most of the international students in Australia are studying in the  higher education sector, followed by the Vocational Education and  Training (VET) sector and the English Language Intensive Courses for  Overseas Students (ELICOS) sector.


*States are they studying in*

      New South Wales and Victoria attract by far the biggest numbers of  international students. New South Wales registered over 235,000 students  hailing from overseas countries in 2009, whilst Victoria has slightly  fewer than 200,000 international students. The other states and  territories have smaller numbers of international students, and smaller  numbers of students overall.
*Countries from where students come to Australia*

      The table below shows the international student enrollments for the top  five nationalities for 2010, which contributed 55.6% of Australias  enrolments in all sectors. China was the largest contributor to the  higher education sector (35.5%), the schools sector (43.9%) and the  ELICOS sector (33.5%), while India was the largest contributor to the  VET sector (32.9%). China, Malaysia, Vietnam and Indonesia all recorded  slight increases in student numbers from the 2009 figures. Significant  growth was recorded in student numbers from some countries outside the  top five, including Saudi Arabia, France and the Philippines.


                 China
                 126,313
                 26.9

                 India
                 68,758
                 14.6

                 Republic of Korea
                 25,909
                 5.5

                 Malaysia
                 21,451
                 4.6

                 Vietnam
                 18,920
                 4.0

                 Other
                 208,268
                 44.3

                 All nationalities
                 469,619
                 100






*Field of study are they taking*

      In 2010, the field of study with the highest number of enrolments in  the higher education sector was management and commerce (51.6%), while  in the VET sector management and commerce registered 42.6% of  enrolments. The second largest field of study in the VET sector  was food, hospitality and personal services, with 25.7% of enrolments.
      The information in this article is sourced from the Australian  Governments Australian Education International 2010 international  student enrolments data.





  Similar Threads: Australia-As an International Destination for the Indian Students Research scholarships in australia for international students Schools in australia for international students - Schools in Australia Masters Degree in Australia - Courses, Fee Structure, Eligibility, Accomodation, Top MBA college sin Australia. Is it safe for Indian students in Australia??

----------

